# Fly Fishing the Keys



## bamdvm (Apr 3, 2010)

Just wanted to post a pic from last weeks trip. Very cool to get your first tarpon on a fly when you and your buddy are hooked up at the same time. It was chaos with these baby tarpon both flying through the air at the same time while we tried not to knock each other off of a 16 ft. skiff. Life changing experience.


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

Congratulations guys! Looks like you had an awesome trip!


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm definitely envious...

Does anyone fish for Tarpon with fly around the Galveston area?


----------



## Norris Cay (May 31, 2010)

where were yall fishing in the the keys, i just booked 2 days out of Hawks Cay Resort.


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

****, nice camera and picture..of course the catch


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

It's hard enough to catch one of those guys on fly, much less a double. Good work! What part of the Keys were you in? Guided?


----------



## Capt Mike Cook (Apr 19, 2005)

It doesn't get any better than that! Awesome!


----------



## bamdvm (Apr 3, 2010)

We were staying in Islamorada and yes it was guided. We had 5 days booked but were only able to fish 3 due to weather. We fished one day in the back country out of Islamorada (Florida Bay), one day in the back country out of Big Pine (where the double hook up happened), and one day we hauled all the way up to Flamingo (Everglades) and put in on the freshwater side of the dam and ran mangrove creeks through the everglades coming out into the gulf near shark river. We then fished the shoreline on the gulf all the way back around to the saltwater side of Flamingo. That afternoon, the sun peaked out and we went out on the Atlantic side near Key Largo and got a couple of shots at cruising big boys but they didn't eat. Awesome experience.


----------



## bamdvm (Apr 3, 2010)

A few more pics


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

*fly fishing*

I am jealous. Looks like a good time. Maybe one of these days.


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jul 17, 2006)

Love it, Congrats!


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

Looks like an awesome time, congrats


----------



## Norris Cay (May 31, 2010)

BAMDVM, 

were yall just at a hotel and found a guide on the side or were you at a resort that had guides? Is it anyone you would recommend? Also im guessing the DVM stands for your profession? Or maybe im way off? LOL


----------



## bamdvm (Apr 3, 2010)

Norris, yes DVM is my profession. We were actually staying with family that live in Islamorada and we booked our guide separately based on a recommendation from a buddy. His name is Jared Raskob and he is a hell of a fisherman. He is very young (20 years) but has lived and fished in the keys his whole life. He won the IGFA Inshore World Championship Fly Division last year and his point total was actually higher than the Light Tackle Division winner. I would use him again.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I used to love catching them baby poons in the canals around Islamorada and Tavernier key.....sure do miss it! Nice work guys! Looks like you had a blast!


----------



## dealin96 (Jul 13, 2010)

man that's awesome...


----------



## Matthew DeMaet (May 19, 2010)

totes. awesome.


----------

